# First long SV cook , Chuck roast



## chopsaw (Dec 9, 2017)

Bought a 3 lb. chuck , was gonna smoke it , but decided to SV . Used Bears time and temp . 133f for 21 hours . 






I seasoned with Freddy's steak burger seasoning and vac'd it overnight .





I use an old brine bucket my Dad had . Wrapped it up to help the temp. 





21 hours and out of the bath , saved the liquid but didn't use it .





Used the Genesis 310 to char it up . did ok , needed to be hotter . 25 degrees outside . Grill didn't want to keep up . 





Sliced ,,, 





Supper ,,,





Sour cream and butter in the mash taters . Green beans are a steamer bag , but I've been simmering bacon in Lipton beefy onion soup , steam the beans then add to the soup . Great flavor . 

I'm trying to find words for the chuck . Poor mans rib roast keeps coming to mind . I figured this was going to be good , I did not expect it to be ,,, so much like a rib roast . It was so good . Tender , flavor , texture . I love some crock pot chuck ,, but man I'm just totally surprised how this came out . Bear thx for the leg work on the time and temp . 
If you have a SV and have not tried this , you should . 

Chop


----------



## motocrash (Dec 9, 2017)

chop,do you work at a salon?...excellent wrap job on the brine bucket.The reason I ask is Beatrice's cousin Bernice is interested.
Oh,nice job on the Chuckie! ;)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 10, 2017)

Looks nice and juicy. SV is on the toy list...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 10, 2017)

That is an excellent looking meal!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 10, 2017)

Thanks for looking and the comments . Had left overs today , horseradish and au jus . So good


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 26, 2018)

Sorry I missed this, Chop!!!:mad:
I miss so many good ones!!:(
That's Beautiful, and a Nice Plate too!!!:)---Like.
Those Chucks done SV are so much better than anyone would guess!!:)

Bear


----------

